# junior aspirin



## dubai1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi,
I just had my 12 week scan for ivf twins and all was fine so was advised to stop the cyclogest.However they told me to commence junior aspirin for the rest of the pregnancy. Is there any reason for this? They said it would nt do any harm and would have health benefits but I dont really want to take any meds unless strictly necessary.Can you advise of the benefits of junor aspirin after 12 weeks?
Many thanks 
Anna


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, asprin is taken as a precaution against placental problems, such as clotting and this is why asprin is advised.

It doesn't do any harm and I presume that they has advised it due to ur 'precious' babies following IVF. 

It is totally personal preference, maybe give you midwife a ring and she can discuss it further with you

Take care x


----------

